# عااااااااااااجل " وفاة زوجة اسقف نجع حمادي بأحداث شغب "



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

*ده نص الخبر زي ماهو منشور في جريدة البشاير 

لقيت زوجة الأنبا كيرلس عطالله أسقف نجع حمادي مصرعها نتيجة إصابتها في أعمال العنف الطائفية التي شهدتها مدينة نجع حمادي ..

وقالت المعلومات أن زوجة كيرلس اصيبت بحروق واختناقات شديدة جراء اشعال مسلمين النار في محلات ومتاجر مملوكة لأقباط بمدينة نجع حمادي بمحافظة قنا ...

وقالت مصادر أنه تم تشييع جنازتها اليوم وتأدية مراسم دفنها في الخامسة مساء اليوم

ودي صورة من موقع الجريدة







**وده يوضحلنا مدي الجهل والكذب اللي وصلتله الصحافة في مصر ,,

 وده لأنهم ميعرفوش ان الاسقف هو راهب ولا يتزوج .



المصدر
http://www.elbashayer.com/news-78496.html
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

> *لقيت زوجة الأنبا كيرلس عطالله أسقف نجع حمادي*



*هههههههههههه

اسقف وكمان متجوز !
تاقص كمان يقولوا " وقد كانت ابنته تبكى ببكاء شديد حزنا على امها ( زوجة الأسقف ) "

وكمان 
هو الأسقف بيبقى اسم ابوه ملتصق بأسمه بعد الرهبنه ؟

عالم فاضية

*









*ضحكتونى وانا ماليش نفس اضحك*
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12​


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 يناير 2010)

*فين بقي مصداقية الجرايد المصرية !!!

الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه

شوية جهله ومرتزقة وكذبة

ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
موتني من الضحك يا مولكا
وانا شرحك مش ليا نفس اضحك
فعلا الهبل ليه ناسه
ودوله اهله
المنبع الرئيسي للهبل
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

*صحيح انا اسف

الخبر انا ناقله من اخونا
Coptic Adel 
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *صحيحي انا اسف
> 
> الخبر انا ناقله من اخونا
> Coptic Adel
> *​





*مفيش حاجة يا جميل

احنا واحد وهدفنا فضح المسلمين واسلامهم :heat:*​


----------



## maged18 (13 يناير 2010)

تعرفوا هما عملوا ايه دلوقتي بيقولوا للدنيا كلها انهم بيكذبوا لان معروف اوووي لكل المسيحين في العالم ان الراهب لا يتزوج لا اعرف بالنسبة للطوائف التانية لكن خصوصا احنا الارثوذكس الراهب لا يتزوج 
بس دي لعبة قذرة مقارنة بي ماكس ميشيل صحيح كلمة البابا شنودة لا تصدقوا ما يكتب في الصحف


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

*طيب والنبى انا لو رئيس تحرير ووقع فى خطأ زى كدة انتحر*

*دعوة للضحك*
*
خلاص شهدائنا راحوا السما قبلينا ودلوقتى وقت الضحك على القتلة قبل ما يروحوا جهنم بالإعدام

قولوا آمين
ههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عارف اصل زوجة الانبا شنودة (بابا الاسكندرية )توفت قبلها في احداث شغب الاسكندرية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قادر امسك نفسي 
غباااااااااااااااء مش طبيعي الرجاء التثبيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هم حتى ابسط الامور مش عارفينها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه 
طب هم ليه ما جابوش اسمها بالكامل ههههههههههههههههههه مش كان احسن هههههههههههه شوف ناقلين الخبر من فين ههههههههه؟؟!!!!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2010)

*يا حووووووول الله يا رب
حتى الراهب جوزوه 
كويس مقالوش جواز عرفى وفى السر
ربنا يشفيهم ويهديهم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

> غباااااااااااااااء مش طبيعي الرجاء التثبيت


*
ههههههه
حتى الغباء بقى فيه اعجاز ؟؟؟

يثبتوا اية ؟
دى فضيحة*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2010)

*بامانه


أول مره مش عارف أرد على موضوع فى المنتدى


أأضحك .. أأبكى .. أأشكرك


أنا فى ذهول



صحيفه فى منتهى الغباء


شكرا ليكم جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه

الناس دى شويه تحف
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

*عندى خبر اجمل منه
انا هارسم نفسى اسقف وكمان هاتجوز يوم التجليس

حد عندوا عروسة ؟؟
*​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2010)

_عاااااااااااااادى_
_مهوا احنا فى حالت حرب_​


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *
> ههههههه
> حتى الغباء بقى فيه اعجاز ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




خليهم يثبتو الخبر في المنتدى في القسم الترفيهي ههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليك عشان خاطري عشااان دي اجمد نكتة السنة دي هههههه


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> خليهم يثبتو الخبر في المنتدى في القسم الترفيهي ههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليك عشان خاطري عشااان دي اجمد نكتة السنة دي هههههه




*لو بقيت اسقف واتجوزت
هاخليهم يثبتوا الموضوع
*​


----------



## الروح النارى (13 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> *اسقف وكمان متجوز !*
> *تاقص كمان يقولوا " وقد كانت ابنته تبكى ببكاء شديد حزنا على امها ( زوجة الأسقف ) "*​
> *وكمان *
> ...


هههههههه  ههههههههه ههههههه

عجبى 
عجبى
عجبى
*راهب مصرى متجوز*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

*اموت واعرف رئيس التحرير بتاع الجريدة دة اسمه اية ؟
*​


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

رئيس التحرير: *حسن عامر

*رئيس مجـلس الإدارة: *شـريف إسكـندر* 

ههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه انا الي اعرفه ان القسيس الراهب لا يتزوج سواء في الكاثوليكيه او الارثوذوكسيه لا يتزوج صح ولا غلطانه اصلي دي عرفتها جديد

ارحمنا من الجهل يا رب ههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (13 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
اتصدق ضحكونى انا كمان
يلا يمكن كان فى صفحة فاضية فى الجريدة
فقالوا يملوها باى حاجة
ناس فاضية على رايك
اصل محدش يعرف المسيحيين غير المسيحيين
يلا ربنا معاهم ويهديهم يا رب*


----------



## الروح النارى (13 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *عندى خبر اجمل منه*
> 
> *انا هارسم نفسى اسقف وكمان هاتجوز يوم التجليس*​
> *حد عندوا عروسة ؟؟*​


 
*لما تعملها ابعت لى دعوة*
*علشان أحضر الفرح*
30:​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2010)

*بجد منتهى الجهل والتخلف*
*مفيش اكتر من كدة تخلف وجهل اعتقد*
*فعلا اينما وجد الاسلام وجد الارهاب والتخلف*
*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

الحقواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

رئيس مجلس الإدارة مسيحيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

رئيس مجـلس الإدارة: *شـريف إسكـندر*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> الحقواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> رئيس مجلس الإدارة مسيحيىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> رئيس مجـلس الإدارة: *شـريف إسكـندر*


 

ما هو ده اللي كان ناقص
كده كملت
معلش اصل الهبل ده بيكون بالفطرة
مش ليه علاقة بالدين​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما هو ده اللي كان ناقص
> كده كملت
> معلش اصل الهبل ده بيكون بالفطرة
> مش ليه علاقة بالدين​





*ههههههههههههه
وكمان اكيد لو عرف الكلام دة هايرفدهم كلهم
*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 يناير 2010)

يخربيت الجهل يعمل اكتر من كدا بس بامانة ضحكت بجد اول خبر يضحك جداا


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> يخربيت الجهل يعمل اكتر من كدا بس بامانة ضحكت بجد اول خبر يضحك جداا




*ههههههههههههه
دة مش جهل بس

دة إعجاز فى الجهل
انهم يضحكونا واحنا متضايقين !
ههههههههههههه

يلا اضحكوا على الناس دى

احنا اولادنا راحوا السما خلاص 
اطمنوا على مصيرهم الدور والباقى علينا احنا بقى

ماعندكوش اى حد مسلم يقتلنى انا ويريحنى ! ؟
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 يناير 2010)

اخبار زوجات باقي الاساقفة ايه طمنوني ؟؟


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا كنت فاكر الموضوع جد و كنت قربت اصدق*
*هههههههههههههه*

*الكذب مالوش رجلين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
لا تعليق على امه جهلة متخلفة
وكمان بيحبوا يفضحوا نفسهم​​


----------



## man4truth (13 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على الهبل الاسلامى
حتى لما يكدبوا ميعرفوش يحبكوها​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

> اخبار زوجات باقي الاساقفة ايه طمنوني ؟؟




*زعلانين لأنها واحدة من زوجات الاساقفة الكتير الباقيين*​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اخبار زوجات باقي الاساقفة ايه طمنوني ؟؟


 
_بخير كلهم والامن مستتب_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يناير 2010)

ادى التخلف والجهل بعينه 
انا داخلة الموضوع ومستغربة العنوان


----------



## mero_engel (13 يناير 2010)

هم يضحك وهم يبكي​


----------



## هنرى شنودة (13 يناير 2010)

هو صحيح جواز شرعى ولالأ


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

محدش عنده اسقف اتجوزة بدل ما اعنس كدة ويكسب فيا ثواب​*


----------



## christin (13 يناير 2010)

_*كلام يرفع الضغط
للدرجة دي وصل بيهم الكدب والتزييف 
ربنا يرحمنا *​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> محدش عنده اسقف اتجوزة بدل ما اعنس كدة ويكسب فيا ثواب​*







*انا مترشح من زمان اسقف يعنى متجوز الى الآن 7 مرات بس الشرع محلل لى 50 ؟؟*​


----------



## هنرى شنودة (13 يناير 2010)

والنبى الحالة الاجتماعيةلسيدنا البابا ايه
نسأل الاستاذ شريف اسكندر  ولا اسمه ايه


----------



## هنرى شنودة (13 يناير 2010)

معلش نسيت
لون الجريدة دى ايه
لااتصور ان يكون اصفر بس يمكن يكون اصفر  غامق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يناير 2010)

_*بذمتكم مش مكسوفين
عمالين تضحكوا وتتريقوا في الظروف اللي احنا فيها دي



























































محدش منكم عرف مكان العزاء وهنروح نعزي ازاي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اه يا بلد عايزه اعاده تاهيل 
صدق اللي قال  يا امه ضحكت من جهلها الامم​*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

هنرى شنودة قال:


> والنبى الحالة الاجتماعيةلسيدنا البابا ايه
> نسأل الاستاذ شريف اسكندر  ولا اسمه ايه





هنرى شنودة قال:


> معلش نسيت
> لون الجريدة دى ايه
> لااتصور ان يكون اصفر بس يمكن يكون اصفر  غامق




*هههههههههه*



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*بذمتكم مش مكسوفين
> عمالين تضحكوا وتتريقوا في الظروف اللي احنا فيها دي
> ​*_




*يا عمونا خضيتنى !


هازعل منك !*




​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يناير 2010)

*كانوا عايزين يوفقوا راسين بس طلعت راس منهم مغشوشه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفيهم ههههههههههههههههه

خلتنى اموت من الضحك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *كانوا عايزين يوفقوا راسين بس طلعت راس منهم مغشوشه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يشفيهم ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلتنى اموت من الضحك​*







​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 يناير 2010)

*طب لما توصل ل49 ابقى قولى علشان بحب ابقى الاخيرة 

ختاموه مسك وعنبر​*


----------



## lovely dove (13 يناير 2010)

ياربي وصلت لدرجه انهم جوزو الراهب 
ده كده مصر بقت مجمع غباء مركز
متهيالي رئيس التحرير يروح ينتحر اشرفله
​


----------



## gogocata (13 يناير 2010)

سمك لبن تمر هندى


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> ياربي وصلت لدرجه انهم جوزو *الراهب *
> ده كده مصر بقت مجمع غباء مركز
> متهيالي رئيس التحرير يروح ينتحر اشرفله
> ​




*لا ، ياريته كان راهب

دة اسقف
وكمان اسقف عليه العين 
الأيام دى
يعنى غباء مع سبق الإصرار والترصد والتعمد
*​


----------



## gogocata (13 يناير 2010)

لا تعليق


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يناير 2010)

gogocata قال:


> سمك لبن تمر هندى




*عصير قصب*


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 يناير 2010)

*الي أخي مولاكا*
*ماهو اللي ما يعرفش يقول عدسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*


----------



## صائد الملكوت (14 يناير 2010)

دول المفروض يتحكمو بتهمت الغبا العظيم


----------



## raffy (14 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 
انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك 
اية الهبل دة ههههههههههههههههه
دة بجد دول اغبيااااااااااااااااء
ما هو الغباء مش بيشتروةهههههههههههه


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد شيء يضحك يا مولكا*
*ايه المسخره ديه*
*فين الحكومة عن هيك أخبار *
*وين الصحافة المسيحية*
*الي تصرخ وترد على هيك امه متخلفة ومريضة نفسيا*
*بجد الواحد مش عارف يعمل ايه مع هيك بشر*
*بجد بحزنوا لانهم مش عارفين اخرتهم النار*
*معلش محدش يزعل لانهم متخلفين جدااااااااااا جدااااااااا جدااااااا*
*ودخيلك النبي تبعهم تزوج 99 زوجه وشيوخهم كم زوجه حلال 4 والحرام مليون*
*ههههههههههههههههه
شيء مضحك جداااااااا*​


----------



## طحبوش (14 يناير 2010)

يمكن غاويين شهرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ برأيكم مش حركة ذكية ؟؟!!!!


----------



## النور الجديد (14 يناير 2010)

*بجد يا طحبوش دي مسخره *
*وتعتب على مين فيهم *
*معلش خليهم يتصرفوا كيدااااااااااا*
*في رب شايف كل حاجه وحياخذ حقنا منهم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يناير 2010)

دا دليل على الجهل
 :smi411:
مش جهل الكاتب
لكن
جهل القراء​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

المتخلف متخلف مهما اتمدن والله

ياريت يا مولكا نسخة للقسم الترفيهى*​


----------



## romyo (14 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احلى نكته سمعتها فى الزمن ده

مش زوجة الانبا كيرلس هى اخت مرات الانبا  يؤانس؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يناير 2010)

> مش زوجة الانبا كيرلس هى اخت مرات الانبا  يؤانس؟



*لا ، بنت عمها بس !*

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ناس متخلفة فعلا 
انا من اول ماسمعت الخبر قعدت اضحك 
لما هما مش عارفين يخرسوا علشان مش يبينوه 
طب اسالوا على الاقل


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (14 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
الاسقف الراهب يتزوج
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يرحمنى 
بجد ضحكت وماليش نفس اضحك


----------



## هنرى شنودة (14 يناير 2010)

شر البليه ما يضحك
مش عارفين يملوا صفحات الجريدة
يفبركوا أى خبر


----------



## BITAR (14 يناير 2010)

*كارثه بكل المقاييس*
*طيب عادى ممكن تعدى على محرر*
*لو*
*نقابه مثل نقابه المهندسين*
*تعلق يافطه بطول جوالى 7 متر*
*تهنىء جموع المهندسين الاقباط بمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد*
*7/1/2010*
*ويكتب باليافطة*
*عيد القيامه المجيد*
*وهو كله مجيد*
*(حدث ذلك فى نقابه المهندسين بالزقازيق )*
*وسلملى على الثقافة فى مصر*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالعار قومهم ههههههههههههه يالغبائهم طيب عايزين يخترعوا يخترعوا حاجه تكون مقبوله لكن يجوزوا راهب لا وايه كمان اسقف هههههههههههههههه عبط بعيد عنكم انا مستغربه ايه الهبل دا
المسيحيين على مستوى العالم عارفين ان الراهب مابيتجوزش وبيعيش بتول
وغير كدا كتير من المسلمين عارفين كدا لان كلمه راهب معناها عندهم عاكف ومعتزل امور العالم 
ههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يكون فى عونهم
وميرسى كتير ليك مولكا ربنا يباركك كتيييييييير


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2010)

هاهاهاهاهاهاها​


----------



## عمادفايز (5 يونيو 2010)

*دلوقتى الجريدة تتدارك الخطأ وتصححة وتقول مش زوجة الاسقف دى زوجة ابنة *



















هاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ناقص يجبولك صور ليهم ويقوله اتحداكم لو حد يطلع يقول احنا غلط


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انت اكيد فى مصر


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

welcome to egypt  
على رائى ابو حفيظة يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2011)

للرفع


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه انا بقترح نقل هذا الموضوع للمنتدى الترفيهى ههههههههههه
لان بجد يضحك من كثر الجهل​


----------



## jajjoo (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوووووووووووووووو فاني


----------



## جيلان (13 مارس 2011)

تونى 2010 قال:


> يا جماعه انا بقترح نقل هذا الموضوع للمنتدى الترفيهى ههههههههههه​
> 
> لان بجد يضحك من كثر الجهل​


 

هههههههههه اؤيدك جدا


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ينهار ازرق طب مش حد يقول كنا عملنا الواجب ​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
والعزا هيكون في بيته ولا بيت مراته 
عشان الواحد يعمل الواجب
المفروض الخبر ده ينزل في حدث ي مثل هذااليوم
هههههههههههه​


----------



## انجي حنا (13 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
طب ياترا دفنوها فى الدير        اهو تبقى جنب جوزها ولا تلاقية هيتجوز غيرها مهى زيطة 
خبر عاجل الراهب بيتجوز واحدة والعلمانى يتجوز اتنين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههر
ربنا بيكشف كدبهم على اهون سبب .*


----------

